# Relief - Kanal funktion...



## HuBi (4. Januar 2003)

unter Beleuchtungseffekte... kann man die auch ohne die Beleuchtung machen? habs nicht herausgefunden  thx for help


----------



## fasty (4. Januar 2003)

gibts die frage auch in ner verständlichen version ?


----------



## HuBi (4. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fasty _
> *gibts die frage auch in ner verständlichen version ? *


aber nur per post  

nein, wenn du unter filter->rendering filter->bleuchtungs effekte gehst kannst du unten Relief Kanal Rot/Blau/Grün auswählen

ich will das machen, jedoch ohne die Beleuchtung, k?


----------



## fasty (4. Januar 2003)

schonmal auf der ebenenpalette auf kanäle geklickt ?


----------



## HuBi (4. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fasty _
> *schonmal auf der ebenenpalette auf kanäle geklickt ? *



ist überhaupt net das, gleiche, irgendwie kann man da noch die Höhe einstellen, das die Schrift so quasi 3d wird... verstehst du? thx für hilfe


----------



## HuBi (4. Januar 2003)

büdde helft mir


----------



## Mythos007 (4. Januar 2003)

Boaa - dann drück dich doch mal besser aus - schreibe ein paar
voll ausformulierte, leicht verständliche, das Problem im Detail
umschreibende Sätze - sonst lösch ich diesen Thread !


----------



## HuBi (4. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mythos007 _
> *Boaa - dann drück dich doch mal besser aus - schreibe ein paar
> voll ausformulierte, leicht verständliche, das Problem im Detail
> umschreibende Sätze - sonst lösch ich diesen Thread ! *



mein gott, ich hab doch genau beschrieben was ich meine?!? eh echt!

sowas wie auf dem bild will ich machen, nur halt ohne den lästigen beleuchtungsstrahl... thx


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. Januar 2003)

mach den text auf eine
eigene ebene, ohne hintergrund
und mache es dann. die
beleuchtung wird da sein,
der hintergrund bleibt ohne licht.


----------



## HuBi (4. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von smallB _
> *mach den text auf eine
> eigene ebene, ohne hintergrund
> und mache es dann. die
> ...



und wie stell ich dann an, dass ich trotzdem einen hintergrund (blau) haben kann aber nur den und den text, nicht das licht (beleuchtung) sehe?!


----------



## Mythos007 (4. Januar 2003)

Na bitte - es geht doch - das man euch immer zu eurem "Glück"
zwingen muss *tz tz tz* ...

Oder probier es so ... (Stichwort => Ebenenstil)
Achtung: Dies funktioniert erst ab Photoshop 6.0 oder höher

1) erstell eine Textebene
2) klicke doppelt auf den Namen der Textebene
3) Wähle hier den Menüpunkt "Abgeflachte Kanten und Relief"
aus und experimentier mit der Werten solange bis Dir das 
Ergebnis gefällt ...


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (4. Januar 2003)

Dafür gibts auch gaaaanz tolle Ebenenoptionen...


----------



## Mythos007 (4. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von HuBi _
> *und wie stell ich dann an, dass ich trotzdem einen hintergrund (blau) haben kann aber nur den und den text, nicht das licht (beleuchtung) sehe?! *



sagt mal ehrlich jungs - bin ich der einzige hier der da 
nicht durchsteigt ? - *pack an kopf*

aber ich ´probiere es mal zu lösen ?

Also, Du möchtest nun Deinem Hintergrund eine Farbe geben - ja ?
dann klick einfach auf die Hintergrundebene (1 mal klicken) danach
suchst Du Dir eine wunderschöne Farbe mit dem "Farbwähler" aus und
gehst anschließend auf "Bearbeiten" => "Fläche füllen" => "Vorder-
grundfarbe" => "OK" ...


----------



## HuBi (4. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mythos007 _
> *sagt mal ehrlich jungs - bin ich der einzige hier der da
> nicht durchsteigt ? - *pack an kopf*
> 
> ...



du kapierst net was ich will... ich weiss wie man dem hintergrund ne farbe gibt!!!!


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. Januar 2003)

mach den text auf eine einzelne ebene.
da hinter kannst du ja soviele ebenen
machen wie du willst.
dann ist der effekt nur auf dem text und
nicht auf dem hintergrund


----------



## HuBi (4. Januar 2003)

hat sich jetzt aber erledigt, danke für die hilfe!

sorry, muss mir auch an den kopf langen, die lösung ist so einfach ersichtlich lol


----------



## Mythos007 (4. Januar 2003)

*ahhh* dann möchtest du vielleicht den Lichtkegel dort
erzeugen - jedoch separat auf einer Ebene so, dass der
Hintergrund an sich ausgetauscht werden könnte ?

das funktioniert am besten über einen Verbverlauf zu
Transparents ...

N.S.: Die spinnen die Schweizer  (Asterix & Obelix)


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (4. Januar 2003)

Also, nochmal für den Playboy Hasen:

Er will einen Beleuchtungseffekt, bei dem nur der Vordergrund (Text) in die Beleuchtung miteinbezogen wird, wobei sich der Text durch Beleuchtungseffekte vom Hintergrund abhebt, der aber nicht beleuchtet werden soll.

Eigentlich nur ein simpler Ebeneneffekt, aber mich fragt ja wieder niemand *g* 

//edit// Okay, was hat das ganze jetzt mit Kanälen zu tun? //edit//


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. Januar 2003)

ruhig mythos, es ist vorbei, der böse junge hat
es selber hinbekommen, ruhig, setz dich erstmal


----------



## HuBi (4. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von AnonymerSurfer _
> *//edit// Okay, was hat das ganze jetzt mit Kanälen zu tun? //edit// *



die schreiben das im photoshop im beleuchtungseffekt so an!?


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (4. Januar 2003)

Okay, langsam wird's sinnlos.

-------------
Close please
-------------


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. Januar 2003)

kleiner Tipp von mir:
Deinstalliere Photoshop


----------



## HuBi (4. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von smallB _
> *kleiner Tipp von mir:
> Deinstalliere Photoshop *



wieso?


----------



## killkrog (4. Januar 2003)

Weil du ein hoffnungsloser Fall bist mein Freund.


----------



## HuBi (4. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von killkrog _
> *Weil du ein hoffnungsloser Fall bist mein Freund. *



ja, jetzt stand ich einmal auf der leitung und bin ein hoffungsloser fall

du hast halt nie begonnen mit photoshop, du warst von anfang an gosu


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. Januar 2003)

wie du deine fragen formulierst
hat nichts mit photoshop zu tun.
stell die fragen richtig, und dir
wird anstädig geholfen, stell die
frage so wie du es gemachts hast
und höchstens 10% aller user werden
verstehen, was du wirklich für
ein problem hast.

also, denken, denken, denken und
dann einen thread eröffnen.

danke.


----------



## HuBi (4. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von smallB _
> *wie du deine fragen formulierst
> hat nichts mit photoshop zu tun.
> stell die fragen richtig, und dir
> ...



ja sorry, war in eile


----------

